# tempi di divorzio



## Old tamy72 (18 Febbraio 2008)

salve sono una nuova iscritta, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vorrei un'informazione ,allora dopo 3 lunghi anni di separazione ho avuto la sentenza di divorzio l'11 dicembre 2007 e ancora niente sapete su x giu' quanto tempo ci vuole x trascrivere lo stato libero in comune,grazie


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2008)

tamy72 ha detto:


> salve sono una nuova iscritta,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La sentenza di divorzio e' stata registrata? ... se e' stata gia registrata sara' il tribunale a trasmettere i dati al comune di residenza.


----------



## Old tamy72 (18 Febbraio 2008)

*..*

non penso che sia stata registrata,perche ho sentito il mio avvovato 15 giorni fa' e mi ha detto che ancor non ha ricevuto niente e devo aspettare,io pensavo che dopo la firma al tribunale era gia tutto fatto, invece si deve sempre aspettare mesi mesi e anche anni mahhhh


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Febbraio 2008)

tamy72 ha detto:


> non penso che sia stata registrata,perche ho sentito il mio avvovato 15 giorni fa' e mi ha detto che ancor non ha ricevuto niente e devo aspettare,io pensavo che dopo la firma al tribunale era gia tutto fatto, invece si deve sempre aspettare mesi mesi e anche anni mahhhh


Anni no...qualche mese si...


----------



## Old tamy72 (21 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anni no...qualche mese si...


dico anni perche tra separazione e divorzio gia' a marzo sono 4 anni e ancora non si sa' perche mi ha detto il mio avvocato che alcune volte passa anche 1 anno e 45 giorni x la trascrizione in comune


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2008)

tamy72 ha detto:


> dico anni perche tra separazione e divorzio gia' a marzo sono 4 anni e ancora non si sa' perche mi ha detto il mio avvocato che alcune volte passa anche 1 anno e 45 giorni x la trascrizione in comune


Tamy, il calcolo lo devi fare dalla sentenza di divorzio...se prima di chiedere il divorzio siete stati separati anche 6 anni...non conta!

ovviament epoi bisogna vedere quanto è incasinato il tribunale della città che ha emesso la sentenza...potrebbe esser utile sentire qualche usciere del tribunale se ha qualche notizia (o magari farlo fare dall'avvocato, che, se già pagato, magari tende a sbattersene un pò!)


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tamy, il calcolo lo devi fare dalla sentenza di divorzio...se prima di chiedere il divorzio siete stati separati anche 6 anni...non conta!
> 
> ovviament epoi bisogna vedere quanto è incasinato il tribunale della città che ha emesso la sentenza...potrebbe esser utile sentire qualche usciere del tribunale se ha qualche notizia (o magari farlo fare dall'avvocato, che, se già pagato, magari tende a sbattersene un pò!)


Puo' rivolgersi alla cancelleria del tribunale, e chiedere se la sentenza del divorzio e' stata presentata per la registrazione ... molti avvocati si fanno pagare a parte per questa prestazione, sono dei grandi imbroglioni.


----------



## Old tamy72 (21 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tamy, il calcolo lo devi fare dalla sentenza di divorzio...se prima di chiedere il divorzio siete stati separati anche 6 anni...non conta!
> 
> ovviament epoi bisogna vedere quanto è incasinato il tribunale della città che ha emesso la sentenza...potrebbe esser utile sentire qualche usciere del tribunale se ha qualche notizia (o magari farlo fare dall'avvocato, che, se già pagato, magari tende a sbattersene un pò!)


la separazione lo chiesta l'11 marzo 2004 poi a marzo del 2007 dopo 3 anni precisi o chiamato l'avvocato x il divorzio, e la sentenza di divorzio (quando sono andata a firmare) lo avuta l'11 dicembre, dopo 9 mesi e ora siamo quasi a marzo dimmi tu, non sono 4 anni?
non sapevo che c'e anche il tempo che si deve aspettare x la trascrizione se no non lo pagavo tutto in una volta,anzi mi ha anche detto che il mese di dicembre neanche lo devo contare xche ci sono state le feste di natale,mahhhh


----------



## Iago (21 Febbraio 2008)

tamy72 ha detto:


> la separazione lo chiesta l'11 marzo 2004 poi a marzo del 2007 dopo 3 anni precisi o chiamato l'avvocato x il divorzio, e la sentenza di divorzio (quando sono andata a firmare) lo avuta l'11 dicembre, dopo 9 mesi e ora siamo quasi a marzo dimmi tu, non sono 4 anni?
> non sapevo che c'e anche il tempo che si deve aspettare x la trascrizione se no non lo pagavo tutto in una volta,anzi mi ha anche detto che il mese di dicembre neanche lo devo contare xche ci sono state le feste di natale,mahhhh



Tamy, se ci fosse ancora il grande Paolo tra noi...avresti avuto immediatamente delle risposte certe!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

tamy72 ha detto:


> la separazione lo chiesta l'11 marzo 2004 poi a marzo del 2007 dopo 3 anni precisi o chiamato l'avvocato x il divorzio, e la sentenza di divorzio (quando sono andata a firmare) lo avuta l'11 dicembre, dopo 9 mesi e ora siamo quasi a marzo dimmi tu, non sono 4 anni?
> non sapevo che c'e anche il tempo che si deve aspettare x la trascrizione se no non lo pagavo tutto in una volta,anzi mi ha anche detto che il mese di dicembre neanche lo devo contare xche ci sono state le feste di natale,mahhhh


Tamy, non far confusione: i conti dei tempi per la *trascrizione della sentenza di divorzio *NON hanno nulla a che vedere con il tempo che è intercorso dalla richiesta di separazione!

Quelli dipendono da quanto è "ingolfato" il tribunale. Andare direttamente in cancelleria, come suggeriva Mari' può esser utile.

Per l'avvocato non è detto che sia come ho detto io, magari il tuo è uno onesto e si interessa senza pretendere nulla di più...forse!


----------



## Old tamy72 (22 Febbraio 2008)

ok ho fatto come mi avete consigliato,ho chiamato il tribunale e mi hanno detto che gia la sentenza e pronta x essere registrata e puo passare un altro mesetto,anche il mio avvocato mi ha detto che il mese prossimo va al tribunale e vede a che punto e', cavolo che sono lenti accidenti a loro, comunque grazie del consiglio che mi avete dato


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

tamy72 ha detto:


> ok ho fatto come mi avete consigliato,ho chiamato il tribunale e mi hanno detto che gia la sentenza e pronta x essere registrata e puo passare un altro mesetto,anche il mio avvocato mi ha detto che il mese prossimo va al tribunale e vede a che punto e', cavolo che sono lenti accidenti a loro, comunque grazie del consiglio che mi avete dato


Figurati...!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





tamy, posso farti una domanda?

La trasmissione della sentenza ti serve perchè stai per risposarti?


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Figurati...!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma senti che impiccione


----------



## Old tamy72 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Figurati...!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si,sono gia quasi 4 anni che convivo,percio' mi voglio sposare al piu presto


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

tamy72 ha detto:


> si,sono gia quasi 4 anni che convivo,percio' mi voglio sposare al piu presto



La coda e' sempre dura da rosicchiare ... porta pazienza che ci sei vicino

E tanti auguri!


----------



## Old tamy72 (25 Febbraio 2008)

ti ringrazio mari'


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2008)

tamy72 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio mari'


Di niente cara, stai serena e pensa ad essere  felice questa volta


----------



## Old tamy72 (22 Marzo 2008)

ancora aspetto, niente nessuna notizia che ansia


----------



## Old tamy72 (27 Marzo 2008)

*forse ce l'ho fatta*

ho chiamato la cancelleria del tribunale e mi hanno risposto che il giorno 26 di marzo cioe' ieri hanno spedito la mia documentazione al mio comune,adesso qualcuno di voi sa' i tempi per trascrivere lo stato libero al comune?


----------

